
Why Are America’s Most Innovative Companies Still Stuck in 1950s Suburbia? - chrismealy
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/stuck-in-1950s-suburbia/
======
PaulHoule
It comes across to me as too much "duckspeak", that is, there is more to the
suburbs than just "keep white" and "crush labor", even though these are
factors. For example, black people moved to the early suburbs because they
found life there attractive, and then there was white flight against as a
result of that.

Looking at America is 2016 it is important to separate out "innovation" from
various forms of real and alleged "rent seeking" and ask questions such as:

\-- are Los Angeles, San Francisco, and New York successful because they are
successful or because they can control the dialog and make people think they
are successful? \-- does an overconcentration of cultural production in major
urban areas have harmful effects on the culture; simply speaking commercially,
can they get in to the heads of "flyover state" people enough to be able to
sell them goods and services? \-- could overconcentation of cultural
production have something to do with the "Future Shock" rage behind Don Trump
and Bernie Sanders? Since we've outsourced our dreams to Hollywood, for
instance, people feel that their own personal stories are erased.

